# Would love the course.



## gratefultotaste (Sep 19, 2017)

Let me know what I have to do. Thank you


----------



## tropics (Sep 20, 2017)

GratefulToTaste said:


> Let me know what I have to do. Thank you


GTT  Here is the link

Richie

http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse


----------



## gratefultotaste (Sep 20, 2017)

You are very much appreciated Richie.


----------



## steve bermil (Oct 12, 2017)

The link no longer work when I try to send my email address. :(


----------

